# Meyer lemon & lime trees indoors



## chefjenny (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a Meyer lemon "tree" and a lime "tree" that I have moved indoors for winter (zone 6). They're only about 12" tall. My house has only east and west windows (townhouse), so I have put these sort of pitiful specimens under a 60W growlight bulb for about 12 hours a day. 

The lemon has had fruit on it all summer long, but they have been green. When I moved the "trees" inside, the fruit turned yellow, finally. Are they ripe or dying? Also, the lemon's leaves are curled and don't look right at all.

The lime is blooming again, and I have pollinated a few flowers with a paintbrush, but the leaves are yellowing and falling off.

How can I make these plants happy? I water them not too much with a wee bit of miracle grow houseplant food in the water.

Chefjenny


----------

